# Ave Maria - Mouton



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Something strange and wonderful is happening to me as I record this beautiful sacred music. This is me singing all the parts. I think my sound is improving. Let me know your thoughts.






Feel free to share the link.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## janealex (Apr 7, 2010)

Well the best thing in your this song is your video. You really made a great combination of lyrics and photos. Its marvelous. I have saved your video to my favorites. Keep it up. Good Luck....


----------

